# Transmission Problems With 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Has the fluid ever been changed?


----------



## ChevyTony (May 30, 2016)

Yes, a few months ago. My garage checked and saw the fluid level was good. I will be taking the car to a transmission specialist next.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

At 189,000 miles, I wouldn't change anything. Probably the only thing holding it together is the dirt. Most likely you're gonna have to stand up and face the music....a new tranny. Personally, I think you're very very lucky it went this far.

G'luck!


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

P0700 is just an "alert" code that you have TCM codes. 
P0711 is trans fluid temp sensor circuit related
P0766 is shift solenoid D performance or stuck off

When the shop did the fluid change, did they use one of those machines that suck the fluid out? Id bet debris is now caught in the valve body of the trans, causing your issues. Yes, get it to a decent trans shop who can properly diagnose it and, hopefully, repair it inexpensively.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jimmyc said:


> At 189,000 miles, I wouldn't change anything. Probably the only thing holding it together is the dirt. Most likely you're gonna have to stand up and face the music....a new tranny. Personally, I think you're very very lucky it went this far.
> 
> G'luck!


I have an 2007 HHR, it's the "other" vehicle that rarely gets driven anymore. It has 223,000 miles on it with the original powertrain. Runs good but personally I don't trust it to go outside of city limits with that mileage.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

JLL said:


> I have an 2007 HHR, it's the "other" vehicle that rarely gets driven anymore. It has 223,000 miles on it with the original powertrain. Runs good but personally I don't trust it to go outside of city limits with that mileage.


I also had a 2007 HHR. One of the nicer carfs I've ever had. My main bug were the front brakes. Every 25000 miles or so the rotors would warp and had to be replaced with new pads. Had it to 2 different shops, plus a dealer, no cure. The indie shops did not want to go aftermarket rotors...some kind of liability issue they claimed. But the main thing was 3 electronic failures in the 6th year . . Lost confidence in the car. Bought a 2014 CRUZE with MORE electronics ....74000 miles, so far, so good.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jimmyc said:


> I also had a 2007 HHR. One of the nicer carfs I've ever had. My main bug were the front brakes. Every 25000 miles or so the rotors would warp and had to be replaced with new pads. Had it to 2 different shops, plus a dealer, no cure. The indie shops did not want to go aftermarket rotors...some kind of liability issue they claimed. But the main thing was 3 electronic failures in the 6th year . . Lost confidence in the car. Bought a 2014 CRUZE with MORE electronics ....74000 miles, so far, so good.


I think electronics are pretty much hit or miss depending on assembly and quality of the components.


----------



## avgeorge (Sep 1, 2017)

ChevyTony said:


> I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 189,625 miles on it.
> Last month I noticed the car was sluggish whenever I put it in reverse.  This month I noticed rough shifting had also developed. One day, the shifting was so bad, the car acted like it was in neutral. The "D" light on my dashboard began to blink, and the check engine light popped on. The codes were P0700 and P0711.
> This week, the rough shifting really hit, occurring three times in one day. One of those times, the "D" light blinked, and again it was like the car was in neutral. I got error codes P0700 and P0766 each time.
> What is up? Solenoid issue? Clutch not working? Something else?


Gear cable could be wearing out and may need to be replaced.


----------



## Repeere (Nov 13, 2020)

ChevyTony said:


> I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 189,625 miles on it.
> Last month I noticed the car was sluggish whenever I put it in reverse. This month I noticed rough shifting had also developed. One day, the shifting was so bad, the car acted like it was in neutral. The "D" light on my dashboard began to blink, and the check engine light popped on. The codes were P0700 and P0711.
> This week, the rough shifting really hit, occurring three times in one day. One of those times, the "D" light blinked, and again it was like the car was in neutral. I got error codes P0700 and P0766 each time.
> What is up? Solenoid issue? Clutch not working? Something else?


Maybe the thing needs plugs ? And pvc manifold cover also goes bad.


----------

